# Fun ways to tell your partner you're pregnant??



## Mrs Bubsie G

Hi everyone...

I'm still 50/50 about whether I'm pregnant or not, but, for when that time comes (fingers crossed!!!) I am trying to think of some funny and cute ways to tell my hubby that his little men hit the jackpot. 

I've read some really funny ideas like... putting a bun in the oven and asking your husband to tell you exactly just what he thinks that strange little thing is in the oven, then he opens the oven door to say (I'm sure you can guess) darling there's a bun in the oven... :dohh: 

Or making dinner using all baby vegatables and serving his drink in a baby's bottle (he'd only think I'd developed a fetish for him dressing up as a baby... not ideal)

I read a really lovely idea from a lady who bought a t-shirt for her husband that read 'Daddy's future caddy'... but my hubby doesn't play golf and I can't really think of any slogan like that that'd fit! 

The best I've come up with so far is buying him a little baby's knot hat that reads 'I love my daddy' wrapped up with a label that reads 'to be used in 9 months' time' 

But I'm open to suggestions!!! xxx

:dust:


----------



## xCorkettex

If i ever get pregnant again (Jack isn't my husbands bio-dad) im going to buy a mug with 'worlds best dad' on it (a mug with similar colours to his worlds best boss mug), make him a coffee in it to have with his dinner when he gets in from work, act as if nothings changed and say oops i forgot to stir it......turn round and hand him the positive pregnancy test to stir the brew as if it were a spoon :D


----------



## Wshng4Baby

One idea I had for telling my husband if/when I ever get pregnant, is to make dinner and set the table with one place setting on his side and two place settings on my side... make him think someone is coming for dinner... but then dish up each plate and start eating from both, and when he looks at me crazy say "Oh, I'm eating for two now!"


----------



## xCorkettex

^^^^Love that idea!^^^^


----------



## Mrs Bubsie G

Both totally brilliant!!! I'm going to try and cook up a few more over the weekend!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wshng4Baby said:


> One idea I had for telling my husband if/when I ever get pregnant, is to make dinner and set the table with one place setting on his side and two place settings on my side... make him think someone is coming for dinner... but then dish up each plate and start eating from both, and when he looks at me crazy say "Oh, I'm eating for two now!"

Lol -that's brilliant haha :haha:, wouldn't work for me though, as my older kids tend to treat this place like a cafe at times /and are coming and going at diffrnet times of the day so there's always extra laltes in my house. But... Brilliant -I would have used it otherwise lol :haha:



Mrs Bubsie G said:


> I've read some really funny ideas like... putting a bun in the oven and asking your husband to tell you exactly just what he thinks that strange little thing is in the oven, then he opens the oven door to say (I'm sure you can guess) darling there's a bun in the oven... :dohh:

Really like this one too :haha: 

Keep them coming ladies, otherwise I'll just have to run shrieking down the stairs clutching a pee stick again - and that;s not a good look lol

xx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Bubsie G

Ooh ooh... just thought of a good one!! How about having a personalised keyring made with a photo of your husband on it and words under saying 'FUTURE WORLD'S BEST DAD...9 MONTHS TO GO!' with the date

Then quietly slip it on his key ring and when he goes to leave the house (I'll make him walk the dog!) he'll notice!! Aww!!! Cute, and something for him to cherish! x


----------



## Mrs Bubsie G

Or get a digital keyring and make a mini presentation for him!! AWWWWW I think I'm gonna do that!! Will include a pic of the positive test etc etc!!


----------



## Beadette

I am going to order a babygrow in his footy team colours with 'daddy is my number 1 fan' or something like that anyway! Keep the ideas coming!! Xx


----------



## Nini868

I read this one somewhere along time ago and thought it was a cute idea, how about writing "Hi Daddy" on your belly, its cheap and cheerful at the same time!!


----------



## Lindyloo

my OH wants me to put a sign up outside on the day I find out so when he gets home from work he is welcomed by it... and everyone knows that he can still 'do it' he is 16 yrs older than me.. very proud to be a dad again!! I was going along with the wrapping a bib which says mummy +daddy =me which I bought last month ready ( perhaps I was tempting fate :( ). I love the idea of writing on your tummy, thats so cute :)


----------



## butterbaby76

hi i was hoping to have a BFP before christmas and tell the parents so that as i make cards i could have a scan piccie to put on a card saying hi nan and grandad cant wait to meet you !!


----------



## wannabubba#4

butterbaby76 said:


> hi i was hoping to have a BFP before christmas and tell the parents so that as i make cards i could have a scan piccie to put on a card saying hi nan and grandad cant wait to meet you !!

Me too - I want to write 'love from the bump' onto my Christmas cards and watch their faces, waiting until the penny drops. This will only work if I get my BFP this cycle, I then want to unveil my bump in a tight fitting 'baby on board /hands off the bump/ or similar' t-shirt (will need to keep under wraps before then lol -4th baby for me and I was HUGE with numbers 2 +3 , bump/bloat whatever you want to call it, but very obviously preggers from about 7-8 weeks lol.

As for my DH - I so want a cute way to tell him, but I am coming up blank just now.

xx


----------



## BrookieG

lol mine was less sweet in my excitement i ran downthe stairs screaming "your sperm F******g rock!!" lol x


----------



## broodylocket

BrookieG said:


> lol mine was less sweet in my excitement i ran downthe stairs screaming "your sperm F******g rock!!" lol x

:rofl:


----------



## dan-o

BrookieG said:


> lol mine was less sweet in my excitement i ran downthe stairs screaming "your sperm F******g rock!!" lol x

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babytots

love all the ideas!!! especially the meal idea. :D

one i thought if when i was ttc my 2nd dd was to take a pic of the test and use it as his screensaver/desktop picture for him to see.

in the end it never happened that way lol. we had just got back from a days travelling after seeing his family and did a test as soon as we got back couldnt see if it was a bfp or not as it was faint so asked him for his opinion lol.

this time i darent really tell him as we are both scared to lose another one. i think i will wait til my first scan at 6 weeks and then think of something to do with that. x


----------



## Linzi

Im testing in dec not long before his birthday so I was either going to take a pic of the test & put it in an envelope, or write in his card To Daddy love Seth & Bump x

Boring but itll be lovely to see his face :) x


----------



## im_mi

im loving all of these ideas!!

With our first, i tested in the afternoon on the day AF was due and he was home with me as it was a saturday afternoon. We had been trying but had stopped due to personal reasons, and obviously i had fallen before we stopped trying so i wasnt testing early or anything. This time around, there is a very high probability that i will know a good few hours before he does, after reading this thread i am really inspired to think of a cute way to tell him!! i love the mug idea but that wouldnt work seeing as he is already a daddy lol. 

OOOH maybe i will get our son a T shirt saying "best big brother in the world" or similar? :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well after all my searching for a cute way to tell hubby, I admit I kinda got lost in the excitement and kinda blurted it out lol

I done my test this lunchtime, and picked him up from work this evening, boys in the backseat so had to watch what I said lol -too early to tell them.

So DH says 'Have a good day babe?'
ME ' Yeah it was okay'
DH 'Only okay, what happened?'
ME 'Nothing bad' -really just wanted to get rid of boys to tell him face to face lol
DH 'Well nothing bad, then that's a positive' Lol -I couldn't help it then haha.So I said
'Yep definately positively positive and looked at him and smiled.
WOW he realised right away and looked so chuffed, really?? are you kidding? Really positively positive? with me going shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boys are in the back lol

Wow -it was so fab lol - and since then he has asked if I want something or other and when i've said yes asked 'are you positive?? and laughs lol

Sure that will wear thin eventually lol

xx


----------



## im_mi

oh that is so cute!!! :hugs: congrats again honey xxx


----------

